# The Official NASCAR Thread



## Jessica (Feb 27, 2007)

I am starting this thread for all you Nascar watchers and lovers. So in case we want to discuss the weeks race!!!!

Well this week my baby Dale Ernhardt jr.#8 didn't get to finish. I was so upset but then something happened that cheered me up.....Jeff Gordon#24 came in second and with 4 laps to go Kevin Harvick had a flat and had NO chance of winning:hahaha: . Needless to say that made me feel a tiny bit better about Dale not winning.

Sorry Aquilah I thought Tony was gonna go in for a win but i think he came in 7th and thats better than how Dale did.


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 27, 2007)

I was happy also that Jeff ws second, and Jimmie third. I admit I laughed when Kevin Harvick had a flat. But man, that wreck, David R, that was scary, he wouldnt move, he was slumped over, then the car caught fire. I read that he has no injuries, but it was one of the worst wall hits in history. Thank goodness for all the new safety features.


----------



## Jessica (Feb 27, 2007)

I know it was pretty scary there for a sec. It look like he was knocked out there for a second or two. Then you kept hearing i think his crew chief (dad) calling him and saying the cars on fire. I'm glad he walked away.

I forgot about Jimmie J. Love him too!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 27, 2007)

I missed that accident! WTF! Damned John and thinking his PS3 is more important!


----------



## Kathy (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL!! Steve was upset that Tony Stewart didn't win. My mom and my brother love Jeff Gordon. He seems to have gone a bit "hollywood" to me.


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 27, 2007)

I saw Tony finish 8th, and I saw him in the Top 5 until he screwed up in the pits... I freakin' HATE Kenseth! Grrrr! John's a JG fan too...


----------



## Manda (Feb 27, 2007)

I like Kenseth, Im glad he won! I think he won a couple years ago here in Cali as well, I actually went to that race (I was drinking tho so I dont remember too well who won!)

Stewart should have come in last... teasing, lol!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesboxers (Feb 27, 2007)

I love Dale Jr. Too bad pretty boy Gordon didnt get the damn flat!


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 27, 2007)

That wreck scared me to death. Aquilah, you haven't seen it yet?

This is the URL on youtube: YouTube - David Reutimann Crash California

I don't know how to post embedded stuff because I am HTML-illiterate.

ANYWAY, I was happy to see Jeff Gordon and Jimmie Johnson come in second and third. I wish Jr had been able to finish up there with them.

(The guy talking in the Reutimann video is his cousin Shawn, according to the voiceover.)

No race this weekend! I will cry!:sleepyhead:

By the way, here is a picture from my son's birthday party a week ago! I made the cake - it's not the greatest, but he loved it. He is the one who was in the hospital with asthma...I loved seeing him blow out the candle on his cake! What a relief. But he loves Jeff Gordon!


----------



## ladybug2a (Feb 27, 2007)

*ditto*


----------



## Manda (Feb 28, 2007)

Awesome cake Sherry, I think it turned out great, better than I could have done!


----------



## Jessica (Feb 28, 2007)

That is a great cake!!!!!

:moa: Jeff Gordon haters :moa: ....lmao


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the like Sherry! BTW, this is becoming an Official thread, and a sticky! Woohoo! And yes, I'm crying due to no race this weekend! They just had two damned months off! What's up with that needing an "off weekend" already! LMAO!


----------



## Jessica (Feb 28, 2007)

You are the woman!!!! We have a Nascar Sticky:rockwoot:

Sucks that there's no racing this weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 28, 2007)

I just saw this sticky! I am so freaking excited now! :lol: I can't believe there are other women in this world who love NASCAR just like me! :rockwoot:

Here is a cake I made for my hubby last October 8th for his birthday! (The day Brian Vickers wrecked Jr and Jimmie! GRRRRR) My DH likes JJ, my 5 y/o likes Jeff Gordon (and Lightning McQueen) and my 6 y/o likes Greg Biffle (but we couldn't find a car so we had to substitute a Batmobile. The "track" is made out of crushed oreos. That was one fun cake to make! It wasn't the best in the world either. I have made a few cakes that were impressive (to me, anyway!) This is not one of them, though.






Anyway, I don't see why they are taking a weekend off. It hurts my feelings. J/K but I live for Sunday races, and they need to get on it already! Two races does not qualify as hard work that requires a mini-vacation!


----------



## Jessica (Feb 28, 2007)

Surprised there wasn't a sticky sooner....but I'm soooo glad there is now. We can talk weekly about the races!!!! YAY!!!!:rockwoot:

Yeah whats up with the mini vacation???lol.

I have to say thats an awesome cake!!!!! I'm gonna have to try and make one for my husband. I just started getting into the whole Wilton cake decorating thing.


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm glad there's NASCAR fans! When I first joined this site, I don't think there was another soul but Amanda who cared LOL! So yeah, it's official... We can pimp our numbers LMAO!


----------



## Jessica (Feb 28, 2007)

I found a pic for us Aquilah. Tony for you....dale for me...lol


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 28, 2007)

Woohoo baby! I found a YouTube you'll love then!


----------



## Jessica (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks....now im gonna have to call in sick tomotrrow to watch this video over and over again...j/k. Awesome video!!!!!


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 28, 2007)

Those are awesome!!!! I need to get up and get moving this morning.

Today the painters came to get my house powerwashed and repaint the shutters and trim, and I had to go out in my pajamas to take down my #48 flag so they didn't hurt it. The guy laughed at me and said, "You are serious about NASCAR aren't you?" I said, "Heck yeah!" :lol: I am from Alabama, so it's okay if I talk like that. :lol:

BTW, is it weird that I have a #48 flag on my house? Not my travel trailer, but my brick house...I am loving it though. I smile every time I see it. Sometimes the wind blows and wraps it around the pole, and I run out there and straighten it out!

Wal-Mart has a TON of NASCAR stuff for babies now, including little pink embroidered girl hats, some dresses, outfits (boys and girls) and pajamas! They are in #8, #9, #24, #20, and #48!!!


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 28, 2007)

you should see my parents living room if you think the flag is weird outside. back in the day when i was little we had this one wall area dedicated to nothing but my dads dale earnhardt pictures and stuff. i even had a wrangler [one of his first cars] plastic helmet that id wear with my jean jacket [only might i add. nothing else but the 2] all the time. my brother is named dale after d.e. and we had a dog named earnhardt. our dog now is name ralph [d.e.'s fathers name]

the living room now has toned down but there is still a 8 flag hanging on the wall behind the couch and then there is a schedule poster next to that. we are obsessed in my family. haha. and we have a 24 flag outside our house. [not my choice but my mothers] haha.


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 28, 2007)

So I'm not the only weirdo out there! I love meeting other NASCAR fans because no matter what else you may/may not have in common, you can talk for DAYS about the guys, the cars, the owners, and the sponsors!


----------



## Jessica (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't think it's weird at all. There is nothing wrong with sypporting your man!!! :rotfl: I do need to go to wal-mart and check out the baby clothes. Although living in Central Jersey....nascar fans are a minority. I might have to visit the wal-mart in South Jersey!

Wow i guess your dad really loves Nascar:laughing: . I think it's really cute that he named the dos after Dale and his dad. So i hope your brother is a Dale Ernhardt fan. :rotfl: I love that name and it has nothing to do with my love for Jr. :laughing:


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 28, 2007)

my brother is thankfully a jr fan. lol.

the funny thing is that either way if my bro would of been boy or girl it was gonna be dale regardless. lol. his middle name is brooks after garth brooks. he got a creative name. me on the other hand i got holly bc i was born 2 days after xmas and ann bc thats my gmas middle name. no cool celeb names. lol.

my entire family are pretty much nascar obsessed. we bet every week on a winner and crash car. [first car to cause a crash] we used to even bet the lap it would be on. haha.

race day is a big day in our house.lol. we cook up a storm too.


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 28, 2007)

Cool. I always say that when I decide to have kids they will have NASCAR outfits, and if it's a boy, his room will be NASCAR themed. People just roll their eyes. lol. For the first time in a long time, I didnt wear my Jeff Gordon shirt during the race, and he came in second. I think my shirt was jinxing him. :vogel:


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, I'll be coming over to your house on race day so you can cook for me. :lol: We usually have roast or something in the crock pot so I can just eat, throw the dishes in the dishwasher, put on my comfy pants and head to my recliner!

Those baby clothes are soooooo adorable. I really love the little hats they have. They were only $7.97, too!


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 4, 2007)

No "real" race today! Yuck. But next week we will be back to normal! (Right?)


----------



## Jessica (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Sherry:hand: . Yeah the bush race was on today. I'm not really into the Bush race but I will watch it if i'm home. Well LasVegas is next week:eclipsee: I'm praying for you Dale to have a great run this week:eusa_pray: or else:bringiton: ....lol....lol. Can't wait till next weekend!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 6, 2007)

Just wanted to stop in and brag about my new Tony Stewart watch! LOVE it! LMAO! I'll take pics later... Gotta get a damned link out in order for it to fit my wrist LOL!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 6, 2007)

You're too cute :glasses: ! I've gotta see the watch. I'm glad you're excited....brag on!!! :laughing:


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 6, 2007)

Definitely show us the watch! I bought some NASCAR jewelry on eBay and I have been thoroughly pleased with all of it. I bought a #48 bracelet and earrings and a sterling silver "I LOVE NASCAR" pendant. I wear it regularly!


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 7, 2007)

Forgive me for not having taken pics yet LOL! I will today (I think)! Yeah, I'm debating on some charms for my Italian bracelet. Maybe a #20 necklace and bracelet. Definitely time to start getting my gear together for the Dover race! Woohoo! Can't wait! The 5 hour drive there, and 5 more back will kill me, but that's okay!


----------



## Holstrom4 (Mar 8, 2007)

My husband will not believe this, a place for Nascar within a Makeup forum...LOL!

We are longtime racefans! I'm personally a Mark Martin fan.


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 8, 2007)

I like Mark Martin, too. You should have heard me hollering at the last race when he got edged out. (Was it the last race? Am I losing track already???) I was soooooo mad. He deserved that win!

I want to wear this to Talladega!






I have some serious sit-ups to do! (kidding...well, about the costume, not the situps!)

Or this one...


----------



## Jessica (Mar 8, 2007)

I think my husband wouldn't know what to do with himself if i wore one of these "outfits".....lmao

Well welcome to MUT and my husband loves the fact that we have a sticky on Nascar


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 8, 2007)

Can I *PLEASE* look like one of these women??? Well, from the neck down...I wish my tummy was flat but it's a big ol' pooch from having kids!!! ANYWAY.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 8, 2007)

Me too!!!!!! I want to have their flat @$$ tummies. I also have a big ol' pouch but I haven't had any kids:kopfkratz:


----------



## han (Mar 8, 2007)

i use to not really be a nascar fan, my dad was and use to drag me to the races.. now that he has pass away im a fan in his memory.. haha. am i weird


----------



## Jessica (Mar 8, 2007)

No way do I think you're weird..... I think that is the sweetest!!!!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 9, 2007)

LOL. One year for Halloween I dressed up like a NASCAR driver, but it didnt look like that, lol


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah I used to be a little bitty skinny nothing when I was a teenager:







Then I had three kids back-to-back and had to lose a lot of weight afterward. These next three pictures are from 185 lbs to 175 lbs to 160 lbs. I would love to weigh 150 by Talladega. I don't know if I can do it or not though.






I miss having a flat stomach. These pictures are terrible so don't make fun of me. I just feel so down on myself right now. I wish I had a magical airbrush to fix all that ails me!


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 12, 2007)

Did anybody see today's race???? Could you hear me screaming and hollering? My five year old said, "Mommy, please don't yell at the TV, you are hurting my ears!" :lol: Let's just say I have NEVER been happier watching a race! I would have loved to have been there!

Goooooooo Jimmie and Chad! I loved how Chad didn't share any information over the headphones about his pit stop plans. AWESOME!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Sherry.....I'm at my brothers using his puter today because my puter is being "hooked up"....gettin more memory, upgrades, etc. Anyway....what a great race. I mean my man didn't finish in the top 10 but at least he finished!!!! Horray for Jimmie Johnson and Jeff Gordon!!!! Jimmie had a fast @$$ car yeasterday....he was haulin @$$!!!! Sorry Aquilah that Tony didn't win but I know he was top 10 at least (6th i think) and he didn't like the tires or the track and he did good!!! OK ladies I am gonna be missing you all. Sucks not having a puter for a week.

BTW.....Nice pics you sexy mamma......those chicks wearing the nascar outfits got nothin on you!!!!


----------



## ladybug2a (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Sherry!

:wassatt:

Wow you look great for having 3 kids! I agree with JesseAnn, Jimmy had a fast ass car. But I'm not a Hendrix Racing fan so I wasn't quite as happy as I'm sure you were. My driver, Dale Jr.) has to leave DEI if he is ever going to win a championship. Needs of go to RJC and race the Number 3 car.

Have a good day.

Nancy


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 12, 2007)

I didn't even watch the race  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Busy doing homework...

Sherry, I can't even wear a 2-piece anymore! You're rockin' it!


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 14, 2007)

I am so sorry that you missed the race! It was good. Well, I thought it was good....:moa:

I feel so sorry for Dale Jr. I think he is totally getting shafted by his step-monster. If it weren't for him, she wouldn't be bringing in quite so much moola. I want to see him win something. He definitely deserves it!

Oh yeah y'all don't even start about my bikini pictures. I am fully aware that I look like crapola but that's what you get when you have three babies in 2.5 years! And I breastfed all of them. *sigh* I miss my boobs!

But thank you for the compliments. You all are awesome!


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 14, 2007)

Seriously, stop! You look great! I've had 2 kids in 6 years time frame, and don't look half that good! Not IMHO I don't LOL!


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 14, 2007)

I went to eat at Steak and Shake and missed the end b/c they were sooo slow, I thought I would get home in time. I had to run to the computer to see who won, lol. I was happy, Jimmie and Jeff, my 2 faves. I am really worried about the Car of Tommorrow, they are racing it in Bristol this month, for a total of 16 races this year. It is so freaking ugly, and every car is going to be the same. 2008 is the year where they are going to use it for every race. A lot of the drivers hate it also :frown:


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't know what I think about the Car of Tomorrow. I do think it is ugly - that big fin on the back looks like it is going to go flying off!

I am watching the race today and see Tony Stewart is being aggressive! Looks like he is going to try ot get up there this race. Watch out Jimmie! :lol:


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 18, 2007)

Well Sherry, looks like my man came in second to yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yet another race I didn't get to watch as Cyera was having a birthday party  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hollyxann (Mar 18, 2007)

I HATE JIMMY JOHNSON!! ugh! i really dont like him at all. i thinks hes a cheater.

grrr that made me mad.


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 18, 2007)

I was very happy with the outcome! Did you hear me yelling?

I did think it was pretty nice of TS to let him get by!:sheep:


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 19, 2007)

See, I'm not such a bad guy after all LOL! At least I finished 2nd, which should've brought me up more in points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 19, 2007)

It did! Tony came up from 13th to 6th, which is an impressive jump!

I think anybody in the last couple of laps would have moved up to the top to protect their #1 spot like JJ did. Right?


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 25, 2007)

I can't wait to see today's race because they are using the COT! I bet that front splitter will be all over the track. Watch out for debris!!!


----------



## ladybug2a (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi SherryAnn

I agree it should a wild race.

Nancy


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 26, 2007)

I didn't like the track! Too much speeding up and slowing down...I fell asleep and didn't even wake up to see the end of it. It just wasn't fun for me.

I LOVE the fly-over -- it ROCKS!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 26, 2007)

I DVR'd the race. I had to take my nephew to a birthday party and I knew I was going to miss it. I will probabky wait till tomorrow to watch it. I wanna check out the COT.


----------



## hollyxann (Mar 26, 2007)

i totally should of been at bristol this weekend. however i didnt want to go without my bf. i got offered a ticket and turned it down. dang im dumb.

oh and i do not like the car of tomorrow. i just dont like the spoiler wing thingy. its ugly.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 26, 2007)

And I go right back down to 12th after that BS yesterday with the fuel pump! Ended up from 1st to 23 laps behind! Led the most laps, but still  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 26, 2007)

LMAO, I fell asleep too! I was waiting to see the COT, I watched for awhile, then I was out like a light


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 27, 2007)

I really don't understand the scoring system at all! They have totally lost me on this one.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 1, 2007)

edro: 

* If Jimmie Johnson wins AGAIN, the following will be me heard round the world:*

:scream3: :scream3: :scream3: :scream3: :scream3::scream3: :scream3: :scream3: :scream3: :scream3: :scream3: :scream3: :scream3::scream3: :scream3: :scream3: :scream3: :scream3: :scream3: :scream3: :scream3:


----------



## Jessica (Apr 1, 2007)

LMAO..... I was rooting for Jeff. It was a great race though. They (jeff &amp; jimmie)were complete gentlemen even to the end. Although i think Jeff was a little bit of a sore loser in the interview they did with him in the end. Jimmie did have the faster car though. Everytime Jeff tried to get under Jimmie, he couldn't pass him because Jimmie had the better car.

Sorry Aquilah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />....but I think Jimmie is doing really good this season and has a great car.


----------



## SherryAnn (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry Aquilah...I couldn't hear you over my own cheering and rooting for Jimmie and Jeff. I would have been happy if either of them won...but I thought for sure that Jeff was going to get the nose up under Jimmie and take the lead. I am really, really happy though!!!!!!!!!!!!

My #48 flag is flying high outside of my house today! I wore my NASCAR jewelry today. And drank out of my #48 cup! That's why he won, you know... :lol: Just kidding.


----------



## SherryAnn (Apr 13, 2007)

I have got to find an RE-58 headset for my hubby. Does anyone know of a place close by that sells them??? I am trying to just get a set for the Talladega race without having to rent them.


----------



## SherryAnn (Apr 16, 2007)

GIRLS!!!! Wake up and post on this thread, darn it! :lol:

Today's race sucked!

I TRULY felt sorry for #20 after the race. In his post race interview he was talking about how he is ready to retire because he is tired of people booing him. It was sooooo sad. I felt horrible for him.

I do NOT like that Busch kid at all! I can't believe he left the race and worse than that, ANOTHER driver got in his car and raced! (Way to go Dale Jr.! Woo hoo!) Busch told the crew, "Don't even worry about it, just load it up!" and then he went off to do whatever is more important than hang around the people who ensure that he has a paycheck of WAY MORE than he deserves. Arrogant little snot! UGH I am so mad at him!

And don't get me started on Juan Pablo. I wanted either Jeff or Jimmie to win today. I am just pissed all the way around!


----------



## ladybug2a (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Sherry Ann!

I have to agree with you about that Busch kid. I sure is an aggrant little bas-----. I could definitly do without him in the cup races.

I also felt sorry for Tony Stewart yesterday. I can't really understand why they keep picking on him.

I was furious at Kyle when he hit Dale Jr. He is my man. He needs to leave DEI Racing and go to RCR.

I am just glad Jeff Burton beat Matt Kennseth, he also is not one of my favorites.

Glad someone else was as unhappy with yesterday race as I was.

Have a good day.

Nancy


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 16, 2007)

:rockwoot: My thoughts exactly. Juan is getting on my last nerve. Jeff and Jimmie are my favorites. :eclipsee:


----------



## SherryAnn (Apr 16, 2007)

I would have LOVED to be a fly on the wall at HMS this morning! I'll bet Rick was lighting people's butts on fire!

What was Pig thinking by asking Jr. to race in the #5 car? I mean, that is his competition! Although I personally think it was a lovely gesture and it gave me a thrill, because I love Jr! He is such a great sport! But in Hendrick's eyes they just gave the competition nine laps to test out the Hendrick car and that's just a big no-no.

So I think today Pig got chewed out THOROUGHLY but nowhere like Busch probably got chewed. *I* would personally like to chew on Busch for a while, little snot nosed brat...

And JPM *shudder* was so arrogant in his post race interview, talking about how Tony wouldn't give him any room...HELLO? You had the whole freaking track, you don't have to shove another car out of the way! You MORON!

I guarantee you that when I am at Talladega in two weeks I will be BOOING Montoya AND Busch on the driver introductions. ********s!

Oh that was b u t t h e a d s, btw!


----------



## SherryAnn (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't believe we haven't posted on this thread since April! What kind of NASCAR fans are we, here? LOL

So what do you all think about Junior moving to Henrick????? Hmmm???


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 1, 2007)

ROFLMAO! Ya think! I was wondering what happened with ya'll and posting in here!

WTF I get a cut tire and drop from 1st in points to 4th! I better win this damned Nextel Cup!

Oh, and Sherry, it sucks Dale's losing his sponsor and number! It's not going to be the same next year!


----------



## boxercurl (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry folks I know NASCAR is not back on but I just had to tell everyone since there are so many K. Harvick haters, :moa: Kevin Harvick RULES!!!!:eclipsee:


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't even pay Harvick attention anymore... But I will NEVER like Kurt Busch, Newman or Kenseth!


----------



## boxercurl (Jan 9, 2008)

I know that they are a force to be recond(?sp) with but I don't to much care for the "wah wah" boy Jeff Gordon or Jimmie Johnson.


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, lookie at what I found! I missed this thread while I was gone!

What do y'all think about the tires that Goodyear has been putting out this year? And what about Tony's outburst with the whole "No one at Goodyear is smart enough to figure it out" comment???

(P.S. - Two championships back to back...you go #48!!!!) Too bad he is driving a brick this year!


----------

